# Garden City pier and surf



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fished the GC pier on Thursday morning for the first time in many years. I actually caught my first fish (pompano) there when I was four or five. Fished with my neighbor from home and one of his buddies. We got a spot, small blue, smallish whiting and a nice whiting. I saw a few more spot and whiting caught but nothing much was happening. We were using fresh shrimp and mullet I had caught the day before. I fished the sea wall on Friday on a rising tide. Only caught a few big pin fish. The tide was too high or I would have gone to the jetty. It was really slow.

No problem catching all the shrimp you want in the marsh. Big mullet too. I had trouble finding finger mullet. One note, they have a new deputy at GC who has been assigned to patrol. Nice guy but he did catch me throwing the net from the bridge and made me get down into the mud to throw. It was hard to argue standing beside the no fishing sign.


----------



## CaptainCody (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha, sounds like you had a decent trip! 

And castnetting next to a no fishing sign, that would have been worth a photo!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I fished Garden City on Monday evening. It was a slow time fishing the evening incoming till 11pm. I took home a half dozen spot. Also caught were two small rays which were released to swim again.


----------



## Mike130 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Folks,

Heading over to Garden City in the month of August for 7 great nights.
Have never surf fished that area before and I intend on doing so. 
Can anyone please advise what area's of the surf tend to be the good holes?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Getting ready to drive on down what's happening


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Storms have the surf stirred up. Fishing is slow


----------



## johnrr (Mar 12, 2010)

how r u catching the shrimp and which marsh? thanks, was heading down this weekend. johnrr


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cast net from the bridge over the marsh on Cypress in GC. It is easy to catch shrimp there on low tide. You can go into the marsh if you want to be legal and not throw off of the bridge.


----------



## johnrr (Mar 12, 2010)

*shrimp*



GC Since73 said:


> Cast net from the bridge over the marsh on Cypress in GC. It is easy to catch shrimp there on low tide. You can go into the marsh if you want to be legal and not throw off of the bridge.


ok thanks does it help when tide is lower to catch shrimp or doesnt it matter? thanks john


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Is there easy access to the marsh? I would like to get some shrimp, but I have never cast netted for them.


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Needs to be dead low tide for best results. I have actually tried on a high tide and didn't have any luck. You just have to be careful walking in the mud if you don't throw from the bridge. I have been going to GC since I was little and have never seen the police cracking down like they are this year so it is probably best not to throw from there.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Yup they tell you to stay off the bridge and they mean it.....better off walking in from Sara Js and throwing the net there !!!!


----------

